# Tutorial how to do contour cutting without Laser eye.



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, This is my first post in this great forum and I would like to share this incredible tutorial how to do contour cutting without laser eye 99% contour cut accuracy. This project has been completed with a Copam CP-3050 and should work in all Plotters without laser eye, but I will do the the tutorial unless you are interested. Please let me know.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the contour cutting ability with my machines....but those who don't might want a link to the tutorial...which seems to be missiing


----------



## mmcmanus (Aug 8, 2011)

I would like the link for the tutorial please i have been banging my head against the desk for a week trying to figure out how to accomplish this without a laser pointer.
Thank You in advance


----------



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm working with the video tutorial, but I've been very busy, but I'll post the video tutorial soon. Thanks!


----------



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Tutorial how to make contour cutting without Laser eye.*

Here's the video tutorial how make a contour cut without laser eye, I hope you like it!
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9XIqkVaG0Q&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## MediumPace (Jul 30, 2008)

Very clever. Thanks for sharing. I would recommend you work in a small print bleed for your graphics so that if they ever cut a little off you still won't see any of the white. 

My plotter has an optical eye and it's very common for it to cut a little off target. The bleed hides those small mistakes quite nicely.


----------



## mmcmanus (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for the video i will give it a try this weekend. didnt think about the clear sheet trick.


----------



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

That's clever... I'm going to have to give this a try.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

The video is very clever. 

You can probably make the process faster with templates. 
You can use the clear sheet as a template. Instead of drawing the cutline of your graphic, you can have three registration marks drawn just like the roland registration marks. 

You can then save the three registration marks as a template file. Keep your clear sheet with the drawn registration marks. Then everytime you make/place a new graphic, you print the registration mark with it. This way all you would have to do is align the registration mark on your clear sheet with the ones that are printed with your graphic to get the origin point for your cutter.

This way you will never have to use another clear sheet, after the template is made.


----------



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

Try it with the registration marks and let me know if works please.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice job. I'll have to try it myself. My problem is I have Photoshop. Do you know anything about Photoshop?


----------



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

To be honest, I'm not familiar with PhotoShop, maybe someone else can help you in this forum.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

wow this is awsome i just had a job that i did and it was 100 4x4 police badge decals for this organization and what i did what contour it with a blade it took me all night to di it, dont get me wrong they came out good and they loves them but i wish i wouldv seen this video a little b4 and they would i came out even better, thanks for posting this up


----------



## Amek47 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, to late, but you can start practicing with this method for the next job.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

yeah its pretty cool, and i been practicing , im getting better.


----------



## Dvprint (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Tutorial how to make contour cutting without Laser eye.*

I see your message from Sept 5 2012, but don't see a link for the video. Am I missing something? Looking to start contour cutting. Thanks


----------



## Ynkfan1 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Tutorial how to make contour cutting without Laser eye.*



Dvprint said:


> I see your message from Sept 5 2012, but don't see a link for the video. Am I missing something? Looking to start contour cutting. Thanks


I didn't see the link either. Please repost. Thanks.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Here is my effort. 
You still need cut software that let you contour cut but no need for optical eye. You need to just set knife properly.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoIbsoqAqI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

SaB said:


> Here is my effort.
> You still need cut software that let you contour cut but no need for optical eye. You need to just set knife properly.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoIbsoqAqI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks for the video, can you use corel draw to do this method?


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I dont know tbh. I know you can cut via corel but tbh i dont think it will allow you to do contour cut :/


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

How about great cuts


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

SaB said:


> I dont know tbh. I know you can cut via corel but tbh i dont think it will allow you to do contour cut :/


I bought flexisign 7.6 if I use this with my gcc expert can I contour cut designs using your method?


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I am sure this version can contour cut. I know there is pdf on the net that show how to do it step by step....


----------



## PickensStickens (Jan 30, 2013)

I am currently using Illustrator and Great Cut will I need any additional software to use this method?

This will make my wife very happy! I purchased a GCC Expert back in June and now have the need to Contour Cut. She is not thrilled about needing to buy a new Plotter already.

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

Danchlife said:


> I bought flexisign 7.6 if I use this with my gcc expert can I contour cut designs using your method?


Do you know how to make it work with gcc expert 24 and do you have a link to the pdf?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Is there a good write up on this method? Still don't understand the whole thing on contour cutting without optical eye.

I was thinking of just printing a little dot in the upper left corner of the image when printing it out. Might also print another dot on the other side of the top of the image so you can move the blade over to make sure it lines up with that too.

Then put your transfer in straight, top facing so. So your little dot is at the bottom right of the machine. Get it all lined up so it is tracking straight.

Then move the blade so it goes down straight on top of that little dot. And set that as your origin point.

So, then in your cut software. You should have your image with that little dot. And then move it so the little dot is in the corner.

So that should mean the dot on the computer and the dot under the blade should be lined up.

I'm going to try and and see how off it is. Probably would want to put a bleed around it incase it is off a little.


----------



## JuanManuel (May 23, 2012)

Good video thanks


----------



## b6design (Aug 21, 2012)

Danchlife said:


> Do you know how to make it work with gcc expert 24 and do you have a link to the pdf?


Just seeing if you ever got an answer to this question? I would like to know if it can be done with the software that comes with the GCC 24 also. Thansk


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

b6design said:


> Just seeing if you ever got an answer to this question? I would like to know if it can be done with the software that comes with the GCC 24 also. Thansk


I don't think the GCC 24 cuts accurate. At least the non-eye version that I have. As I've cut out a multiple color job to heat press, and the pieces didn't line up like they should.

I did a test where I cut out several rows of 1/2" squares 1/2" apart from each other, and found the more it cut, the more spread out apart the squares were.


----------



## b6design (Aug 21, 2012)

jasonsmith said:


> I don't think the GCC 24 cuts accurate. At least the non-eye version that I have. As I've cut out a multiple color job to heat press, and the pieces didn't line up like they should.
> 
> I did a test where I cut out several rows of 1/2" squares 1/2" apart from each other, and found the more it cut, the more spread out apart the squares were.


WHat do you think about the units from USCutter? I have come to the conclusion that there are more concerns out there on those than with the GCC units. What do you think?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

b6design said:


> WHat do you think about the units from USCutter? I have come to the conclusion that there are more concerns out there on those than with the GCC units. What do you think?


I've never used one.


----------



## 823prints (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Tutorial how to make contour cutting without Laser eye.*

hey, where is the video? hehehe, i can't find it.. thanks!!


----------



## 823prints (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Tutorial how to make contour cutting without Laser eye.*

hello? where is the video? i can't find it.. hehehe thank


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Tutorial how to make contour cutting without Laser eye.*



823prints said:


> hello? where is the video? i can't find it.. hehehe thank



The link in post #18 works for me.


----------



## 823prints (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## MBGAJJAR (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks, 
You have saved my money & Time, I was thinking to buy a plotter with contour cut facility. But after watching your video, I drop my plan to buy a new plotter with contour.
Thank you once again.
Mukund Gajjar,
Surat (Gujarat) India


----------



## dhraom (Jun 18, 2013)

823prints said:


> thanks a lot!!!!!



Also if you search on youtube gcc print and cut you find also contour video's


----------

